# zigzag3143, Microsoft MVP



## jcgriff2

`










`

Congratulations to *zigzag3143* on receiving the Microsoft MVP award !! 


http://www.sevenforums.com/member.php?u=12080


John

.


----------



## usasma

w00t!!!

Congratulations zigzag3143!!!!


----------



## Redeye3323

Well done zigzag3143 on becoming a MVP :wave:


----------



## JohnthePilot

Congratulations.


----------



## zigzag3143

Just want to say thanks to all. TBH it was a surprise to me. I am of course happy about it.

Ken


----------



## Zealex

Wow, that is a magnificent achievement! Congratulations on the fine award! :wave:


----------



## dai

congratulations


----------



## 2xg

Fine Achievement!

Congratulations!


----------



## Mars30

Congrats


----------



## Dunedin

Well done zigzag3143


----------



## Glaswegian

Congrats on the achievement!


----------



## Done_Fishin

Congratulations .. & nice to have you with us ..:wave: :4-cheers:


----------



## zigzag3143

Done_Fishin said:


> Congratulations .. & nice to have you with us ..:wave: :4-cheers:


Thanks and is nice to be here. Had registered a while back but now I am spending some quality time here to learn from the pro's

Ken


----------



## jcgriff2

zigzag3143 said:


> Thanks and is nice to be here. Had registered a while back but now I am spending some quality time here to learn from the pro's
> 
> Ken


Nice to have you here.

Ah... but you are in your own right "one of the Pro's". I registered early (2008) at Seven Forums and spent quality time there (and still do) to learn things I did not know from the pro's there - like you, Ken.

Congrats again on MVP!

John

.


----------



## -WOLF-

Congratulations!


----------



## zigzag3143

I wanted to say thanks to everyone, and congrats to all those newly named MVP


----------



## Horse

Well done and glad you are here, :grin::grin:


----------



## pat mcgroin

Excellent News!
Congratulations!


----------



## sandman55

Wow congrats and what an achievement :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## sobeit

a job well done


----------



## zigzag3143

Again Thanks everyone.


----------

